# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  DirectX 10 për Windows XP

## benseven11

Nje version i modifikuar i direkt x 10 te vistes qe punon ne windows xp pro sp3.http://www.techmixer.com/download-di...or-windows-xp/
Nuk eshte punim i Mikrosoftit.E instalova ne xp dhe punon.
Mund ta gjeni edhe ne varez si dx-10xp.

----------


## BHGod

Shume interesante, ndonese perpara se dikush ta instaloje ne kompjuterin e vet, ne fund te artikullit thuhet "Kujdes!", bejeni me kujdes. Pra, kushdo qe ta instaloje te marre parasysh edhe shkaqet qe mund te vijne nga nje paketim qe nuk eshte i kompanise origjinale, por nga njerez entuziaste (dhe vlen me teper per ata qe luajne shume lojera, sepse te tjereve nuk u nevojitet).

----------

